

New unicode char: pile of poo - damohasi
http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f4a9/index.htm

======
lgeek
The title is wrong, it isn't new. Even the linked page says "October 2010".

~~~
178
jap, there is even a domain with that char: <http://💩.la>

------
greggman
Does this mean Android will finally support emoji?

